# For those who are Christian....a Video I would like to share....



## SimplyAmorous

I'll never forget the night our oldest sons friend called me over to watch a Video on his computer.... Now granted.. I haven't called myself a Christian for many years (too many problems with Doctrine & the exclusivity of "1 way")... but the majority of my friends are & I love them.... when I go to Church, I respect the ground I walk on... 

But this little drama skit...It caught me by surprise that night... blew me away...I was moved....

I loved it SO MUCH, I put it on a DVD - took it to the Pastor, I was on a mission to get this performed in front of our Church..... that all came to fruition with our son Playing the Lead...Jesus..

This is not the video he is in... This is the one I was shown that night...has over 19 million views on You tube.... It's called "*The Everything Skit*"... The song by Lifehouse...

I realize this is not about Marriage per say..geared more towards our youth....but some of the vices portrayed can hit any of us..and through it all... God Is there ...pulling for you... 

Hope you enjoy...as I did...








[HQ] Lifehouse - Everything Skit Remastered High Quality - YouTube









.....................


----------



## Bellavista

Great, I shared to my facebook page as well.


----------



## ImperfectMomma

Absolutely awesome..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal

I cried :'-( Beautiful video.. Jesus always has a way of calling us back to Him. He will always be our - very best-friend.. Thanks for sharing this..


----------



## RandomDude

As a non-Christian, I know still that I would be foolish to reject wisdom when I see it, Christianity does offer many things, not just beautiful music either, but its principles mirror much of my own, and others... guess I learnt from my wife, once upon a time.

I'm actually still in alot of guilt of having been part of my wife's fall from grace, she was so much stronger when her faith was in line with Christ. When I listen to Christian music, I still remember that woman. I see her now as nothing but a shell but...

Meh, nevermind, this music just brings sadness to my eyes -.-
I'm outta here lol


----------



## Zulnex

Thank you so much for sharing this amazing video with us.

I was reliving my memories watching that poor girl struggle. :'( 

Thank you Lord for saving me and not allowing to hurt myself.


----------



## althea0212

This is a moving video skit. This may be good for the young adults to see since it portrays some of the temptations that they may get themselves into and find it hard to get rid of later. Although it may not relate directly to marriage, our children may be going through the same struggle and this may be a wake up call to us. Thank you for sharing this video.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

althea0212 said:


> This is a moving video skit. *This may be good for the young adults to see since it portrays some of the temptations that they may get themselves into and find it hard to get rid of later*. Although it may not relate directly to marriage, our children may be going through the same struggle and this may be a wake up call to us. Thank you for sharing this video.


 all for your thoughts ... 

Youth groups across the United States have done this little drama..... You Tube has endless Everything Skits to view...If your church has not had the teens give this a go....they'd have a great time enacting it...and the people will be moved by it's viewing. 

Our son & some of his friends...set this up on the lawn of his College Campus even....in between classes a couple yrs back....they did the whole hot dogs & drink -setting up a little stand.....all for the coming by...me & his dad went to watch, hang out, help out a little..

It was kinda cool seeing all the students standing around....Some probably found it a little radical ....I don't know... then he spoke afterwards to the crowd .... people were coming forward with their stories, or just airing what they thought... it was a great day. 



> *Random Dude said:* As a non-Christian, I know still that I would be foolish to reject wisdom when I see it, Christianity does offer many things, not just beautiful music either, but its principles mirror much of my own, and others.


 So appreciate your words here RD....I kinda view everything, not by a label per say ....but by the message contained within...does it have ..what can I gleam from this...this can come through many means... some we may not expect...

In my own youth, the only vice I personally got caught up in - was "*the BOYFRIEND*" -- none of the rest... Can't say I regret the boyfriend though ....he's still here !


----------



## Mr Blunt

SA, I saw this video last year when you sent it to me. The video is bitter-sweet for me.

*First I want to say that there is absolute truth behind the temptations that are so very destructive and the real hope that goodness has.* What that video portrayed cannot be too radical but has such a powerful lesson in it.

The bitterness that I have is that the video is too real. You see that young girl in the video looks like my son’s girlfriend (DJ) that he had several years ago. She was tempted by all the excitements that this world offers and went for it. Yes the drugs, the illicit sex, and all the rest. For whatever reason she did not end up like the girl in the video. *She posted her last words on face book below. When they got there it was too late she was dead by suicide.*



> September13, 2012
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Chaseyn1htt...k.com/
> BY DJ
> HAVEN'T BEEN DOING SO WELL FOR A WHILE NOW AND I FEEL I CAN'T GO ON.. SO IF PLAINS GO THRO EVERYTHING GOES TO MY MOM ANNETTE WHITE AND SHE'LL KNOW WAT TO DO WITH MY THINGZ. MOM I LOVE U NEVER FORGET THAT...AND PATRICK AND ALL OF MY GIRLZ ARE MY LIFE SO SORRY BUT I CAN'T MAKE IT WITHOUT U GUYZ... TAMMY IN SORRY IM NOT THE PERSON U WANT ME TO BE...
> • • 23 hours ago via mobile



This is very disheartening and depressing as I remember DJ as a bubbly teenage girl with all her dreams. Yes she was boy crazy but that is not bad.

I cannot imagine what it is like to have your 28 year old child so depressed with life that she commits suicide.

I realize more now how precious life is and how someone’s bad choices in life does not take away from the fact that this girl was a perky, warm, and dreamy girl that wanted love and human relations to fill her heart.

It is beyond sad that a young life was so tormented that it chose death at age 28.

I hope that something good comes out of this, maybe someone can learn something but at the moment I cannot think of anything.

*SA, maybe this video will reach someone and they do not wind up like DJ but like the girl in the video.*


The only thing sweet that I can think of is that somehow my son did wind up like the girl in the video and is here with me and my family and he is safe and sound and is healing and doing rather well. My son was involved in the same things as DJ was but somehow he made it out. For those of you that do not believe in or are offended by the Christian God you may want to stop reading now.


I do not know exactly all the reasons why my son made it and DJ did not. However, I am convinced that God’s grace is what kept him safe and broke the bondage of addiction to hard drugs. *For me God is the creator and essence of goodness.*

I was fortunate that I had friends that included judges, attorneys, police officers and narcotic agents. I also had a good amount of savings so money was not an issue. I tried everything for years and was completely defeated every time. *After failing so many times and becoming limp and resigned, God showed me what he could do without any of us!*

I do not like to be so heavy with my posts but SA’s video got to me again. I really hope that people will know that the video is portraying reality and it is deadly serious. I never want to see another young person go out like that in my entire life. She was not my child but her death shook my soul! *Every body PLEASE CHOOSE GOODNESS AND LIFE!!*

*Thanks SA for the video*


----------



## broder62

relationshipsguide_gal said:


> I cried :'-( Beautiful video.. Jesus always has a way of calling us back to Him. He will always be our - very best-friend.. Thanks for sharing this..


Biblically, I don't think Jesus calls us back. In this video, Jesus didn't call her back. She went back. Free will. I could be wrong.


----------



## mablenc

Zombie thread
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## broder62

Yeah, I know.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

broder62 said:


> *Biblically, I don't think Jesus calls us back. In this video, Jesus didn't call her back. She went back. Free will. I could be wrong*.


And this is a good thing, right? ...Never really thought about it...I don't call myself a christian personally but yet ..I'm always moved by this ..... I would imagine without faith -this would wholly come off as "Radical".. and over the top....I do wonder... or maybe I still have remnants of faith lingering in me... I don't know!



> *mablenc said*: *Zombie thread*


 ... But I am  that someone took the time to click on it and leave a comment of any sort....







broder62 , I appreciate your thoughts. 

Our son wouldn't mind me sharing this... a few months back...he played Jesus again...they were really throwing her around at the end of this one...

Everything Skit..... - YouTube


----------



## Kurosity

I saw this video years ago. I really like it more so than the actual music video. Thanks for reminding me why that song is still in my play list.


----------



## Maricha75

Another one I like combines "Set Me Free" and "Slow Fade" by Casting Crowns. The two songs flow into each other beautifully.


Slow Fade & Set Me Free By Casting Crowns Drama - YouTube


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Maricha75 said:


> *Another one I like combines "Set Me Free" and "Slow Fade" by Casting Crowns. The two songs flow into each other beautifully.*
> 
> Slow Fade & Set Me Free By Casting Crowns Drama - YouTube


I've seen the "*Set me free*" drama....son did that a few yrs back in our church, chains and all...this group has some great songs! .... "*Stained Glass Masquerade*" is one of my favorites....was looking it up to find the video one day & came across a drama for that too...

Stained Glass Masquerade Drama - Human Video - YouTube

Thank you for sharing Maricha75


----------

